# Orc Boar Boyz and River Trolls



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Da WAAGH grows bigger!


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice bit of painting, they are neatly done and there is a very dark atmosphere with these models which is nice especially for a tabletop use. Great job.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

You always do good work. 
I personally love the vomiting troll, it's terrific. Nice dark feel, nice bristly hair, a top-notch job!

When I can give you rep again, I will.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

these are pretty cool man. I'm not a fan of GW's newer trolls, but you painted them well! have some rep!


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Those are awesome! You are a much better painter than myself...


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

The boar boys look sharp, very well done indeed. The trolls are even better. The bases for the trolls are nicely done, very fitting. Excellent job all around.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Coincidence a 40K only player comes around? Very excellent job indeed, have some rep!


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

i concur with the others, sir, excellent painting. +rep

i will also throw out one little idea - a friend of mine gloss varnished the scales / fish on his river trolls, which gave the models a really cool "wet" look...


----------

